# What the ATI found in Germany...



## agentsmith

After the war ended Eisenhower, Patton, and Galland discuss the latest German jet, the Ta 183, which was shredding the B-29 formations over Germany only a few weeks before.









Also an exciting find for the ATI team was this Ho 229 nightfighter, a type that they knew very little about.









Another unusual aircraft found was this Li P13a...many G.I.'s used this as a prop to get their photographs taken for the folks back home.









A rare color photograph taken of the hi-tech Ta 183 jet fighter...









Agentsmith


----------



## CJTORINO

very nice. I really like that format.
you put up a realistic display.


----------



## SJF

Impressive work!

Sean


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks guys!

Now you can see why I built the jeep and staff car, I wanted to pose some of my models as captured aircraft.

Here is another pic...









I might make more of these type of images later on.


Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Great photos again!


----------



## louspal

agentsmith said:


> I might make more of these type of images later on.
> 
> 
> Agentsmith


Looking forward to it! These are great fun, and the models and exceptional!


----------



## John P

You got the period color photo-look just right!


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you all for the replies!

John,
I am still working on getting the ''aged'' color effect on my pics right but am getting close to how I want them to look.


Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith

Here are more pics for this thread...

At a different airfield the ATI team finds more interesting German aircraft, a number of long nose Focke-Wulfs and this rare Do 335...

























Also found at this field was this old P-40 captured by the Germans two years earlier and now recaptured at wars end.









Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Fascinating, especially great work on the Do335. And with photographic skills like these you could fake a new history of the Second World War, providing all the necessary photo evidence!


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man,
For some fake history...check out my post over at Hyperscale in the Plastic Pix section titled ''Just another short nosed Fw 190'', it has pics of my latest model and a fake story to go along with it. 

Agentsmith


----------



## Jafo

the DO-335 is great looking as is the P-40
nice job


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks Jafo!
The Do 335 is from the Tamiya kit, the P-40 is made from the old Revell/Monogram kit.

Agentsmith


----------



## Medic17

Great Job!!!! !


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks for looking Medic17!

I might do more of these type of pics later on.

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

So cool Agentsmith !!


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you Mike!

I am building a new Ta 183 right now and when its finished I will take more pics like what you have seen in this thread.

Agentsmith


----------



## bucwheat

Exceptional work sir.


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks for looking bucwheat!

Agentsmith


----------



## darkwanderer

Excellent stuff agentsmith.


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks darkwanderer, I hope to take more of these kind of pics in a few weeks.

Agentsmith


----------



## whitewarrior

Wow! Very nice photo's!


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks whitewarrior!

Its been cloudy and rainy here where I live, not very good weather for taking new pics. I take all the pics of my models outside. Next stretch of nice weather I will get some new pics.

Agentsmith


----------



## kdaracal

Hard to tell they are models. Wow.


----------



## kdaracal

I'd love the guys at my local IPMS meeting to see these. What a treat!


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you kdaracal, where I live there are no model clubs or hobby shops. Model forums are the only way I can display my work, I hope the guys in your club can see this thread.

Agentsmith


----------



## StarshipClass

I love this kind of stuff! Excellent work--models and photographs!


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you PerfessorCoffee.
I am close to having a couple of new 1/48 scale models finished and when they are done I will get a few more pics like these.

Agentsmith


----------

